# Hi! Intro post!



## femmegamer (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello everyone! My name is Tasha and I'm 20 years old. An ex co-worker introduced me to this forum and I gotta say that I didn't know a forum like this existed. But I'm happy I found one!

Anyways, some pics!






I love to take pictures of myself





New hair cut











Anyways, I hope to meet new people! Ciao!


----------



## persimmon (Aug 15, 2007)

Chicks in glasses, REPRESENT! Welcome to the boards.

persimmon


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome. I think you'll really like it here.


----------



## Tad (Aug 16, 2007)

femmegamer said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Tasha and I'm 20 years old. An ex co-worker introduced me to this forum and I gotta say that I didn't know a forum like this existed. But I'm happy I found one!



Hi Tasha, and welcome to the wonderful world of Dimensions!

I'm going to give you a quick blurb about terminology and the different boards here. If you've got it all figured out already then I apologize--but I think this can be a bit confusing at first!

FA = Fat admirer, someone who thinks bigger folk generally look better than thinner folk

FFA = Female fat admirer--same as above, but obviously meaning the person is a woman. This is used because sometimes when people see 'FA' they automatically think of a guy attracted to BBW.

BBW = Big beautiful woman

BHM = Big handsome man

feedee = someone who finds erotic pleasure in gaining weight or in being fed

feeder = someone who gets erotic pleasure out of other's weight gain or eating

foodee = someone who really likes good food, and as the term is used around here, is not overly concerned about keeping thin

So, this board is aimed at FFA and BHM. That is, big guys and the women who find them attractive. The main board is for general size acceptance issues, but tends to focus mostly on BBW and male FA. The weight board focusses on the erotic side of fat, including but not limited to feeder/feedee stuff--if that revolts you, don't read it. The foodee board serves foodees in general, and is also the place for other food specific posts. I think the other boards are pretty self explanatory.

So since you are posting here, you are presumably an FFA. However from your pictures (and it can be hard to tell from head shots), you may also be a BBW? If so, you might want to say hi over on the main board--in particular they have an introductions thread right up at the top of the board which is a good place to say hi.

Welcome to Dimensions, and I look forward to hearing more from you and about you!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Aug 16, 2007)

*giggles and waves* New people make me smile! <3


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 16, 2007)

I see the word "gamer"... have any pics of that 

Welcome :bow: (love the glasses )


----------



## Melian (Aug 16, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> I see the word "gamer"... have any pics of that
> 
> Welcome :bow: (love the glasses )



Yes yes, gamers are great. What are you playing right now? And hi!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 16, 2007)

mmmgamer


you play SubComm?


----------



## femmegamer (Aug 16, 2007)

Melian said:


> Yes yes, gamers are great. What are you playing right now? And hi!



Hi! I'm playing WoW (Lvl 7 human mage named Kahzoo on whisperwind...I just started) and console wise I'm playing Area 51 for the PS2.

I like WoW but I hardly ever play it unless I'm extremely bored and getting irritated with Area51.


----------



## femmegamer (Aug 16, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> mmmgamer
> 
> 
> you play SubComm?



Do you mean SoCom? If so, then no I don't. I found that game very aggravating when I played it.


----------



## femmegamer (Aug 16, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> I see the word "gamer"... have any pics of that
> 
> Welcome :bow: (love the glasses )



Soon! I'll probably post some screencaps of my mage soon from WoW! 

And thanks!


----------



## femmegamer (Aug 16, 2007)

edx said:


> Hi Tasha, and welcome to the wonderful world of Dimensions!
> 
> I'm going to give you a quick blurb about terminology and the different boards here. If you've got it all figured out already then I apologize--but I think this can be a bit confusing at first!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Dimensions Forum 101! LOL. I'm actually a bbw. I thought this was the place to intro myself. Sorry if it's not! :doh:


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 16, 2007)

femmegamer said:


> Do you mean SoCom? If so, then no I don't. I found that game very aggravating when I played it.



Supreme Commander, lol that B should have been a P


>.<


----------



## Tad (Aug 17, 2007)

femmegamer said:


> Thanks for the Dimensions Forum 101! LOL. I'm actually a bbw. I thought this was the place to intro myself. Sorry if it's not! :doh:



No problem about introducing yourself on this board, but you may find yourself why most of the responses are from fat guys....

Just to be clear, a lot of people post on multiple boards.

-Ed


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great pics!

And welcome!


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Aug 18, 2007)

mmmm nice naughty glasses:wubu: welcome with arms wide open


----------



## Laina (Aug 18, 2007)

Yay for WoW players!

(I have a 42 human warlock on Magtheridon if anyone wants to come quest with me...stupid pvp servers.)

Oh, and welcome to the boards!


----------



## femmegamer (Aug 18, 2007)

edx said:


> No problem about introducing yourself on this board, but you may find yourself why most of the responses are from fat guys....
> 
> Just to be clear, a lot of people post on multiple boards.
> 
> -Ed



-shrug- I like fat guys too! So, I guess I'm a bbw and a ffa? Is there such a thing as both? 

...that question sounded really stupid probably.


----------



## femmegamer (Aug 18, 2007)

Laina said:


> Yay for WoW players!
> 
> (I have a 42 human warlock on Magtheridon if anyone wants to come quest with me...stupid pvp servers.)
> 
> Oh, and welcome to the boards!



Thanks!

I have a character on Magtheridon too! But, she's Horde. Sadness.


----------



## femmegamer (Aug 18, 2007)

luv_lovehandles said:


> mmmm nice naughty glasses:wubu: welcome with arms wide open



Thanks lol


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 18, 2007)

femmegamer said:


> -shrug- I like fat guys too! So, I guess I'm a bbw and a ffa? Is there such a thing as both?
> 
> ...that question sounded really stupid probably.



Yep there is such a thing 

Welcome to the boards! I hope you have fun around here.


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 19, 2007)

your not lost after all <3
welcome lady and have fun posting.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello there, welcome, welcome welcome...  

Bella xXx


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 20, 2007)

femmegamer said:


> -shrug- I like fat guys too! So, I guess I'm a bbw and a ffa? Is there such a thing as both?
> 
> ...that question sounded really stupid probably.


Being a FFA isn't restricted to any particular size. And if they ever pass a law against BBWs liking fat guys, I'll feel obligated to protest it on principle.

-Qit


----------



## Tad (Aug 21, 2007)

femmegamer said:


> -shrug- I like fat guys too! So, I guess I'm a bbw and a ffa? Is there such a thing as both?
> 
> ...that question sounded really stupid probably.



Yes to the first question, no to the second comment  

But not all BBW like big guys. Being a BBW and being an FFA are pretty much two independant things, with some overlap. So knowing that you were a BBW really didn't give us a clue as to whether or not you were also an FFA. And a lot of non-FFA BBW accidentally post first on this board, for some reason. So we just check.

Glad to have you on however many boards you get involved on.

-Ed


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome! your gonna love dims!


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 24, 2007)

Darn, I was hoping you played tabletop D&D. 

Welcome aboard, O gamer of the femme. Always a pleasure to welcome another beautiful woman to the board. I look forward to seeing you around.

Yours truly,

The welcoming,

Wanderer


----------



## Laina (Aug 30, 2007)

Wanderer said:


> Darn, I was hoping you played tabletop D&D.



You mean there are people out there who don't?


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 30, 2007)

Sad but true. There are people all over the place whose ideas of D&D were formed by the movie "Mazes and Monsters", based on the potboiler by Rona Jaffe (itself inspired by the case of James Egbert Dallas III, with a touch of Dark Dungeons for the RPG action).

The only thing I liked about that movie was Tom Hanks. Lousy plot, lousy writing, lousy special effects, lousy costuming, but one magnificent actor. You can see the talent that would later get parts like Forrest Gump, "Philadelphia" and "Cast Away" handed to him.

(The book is far worse. In true potboiler fashion, it throws in child abuse and homosexual prostitution on top of the "Oh, no, he lost his mind playing the game!" to make it more sensational. Not that it ever explains why someone who now believes he's his thief character runs off to New York City to become a homosexual prostitute...)

I prize my D&D friends. There's so few of us, anymore...

So, what do you think of 4th Edition?


----------



## FreneticFang (Aug 31, 2007)

oooh! More people playing WoW 

I have a lvl 69 NE druid in Exodar

WoW + nature lover + fat guys = me


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 31, 2007)

I've already mentioned my WoW character on the appropriate thread in the Lounge. Tauren druid.

-Qit


----------

